# Treated the 406 to an engine detail



## fattail95 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi Guys,

After having acquired my new (to me) 406 a few months back, I thought it was about time to treat him to a full engine detail. No before pictures of the bay I'm afraid, but it was nasty. Grease and oil stains everywhere, as well as dirt and dust that had settled on top of it. Safe to say it was gross!

After 3 hours of hard work with G101, a ValetPro brush, and a liberal coating of 303 Aerospace protectant, this is what I ended up with:

Without cover:










Cover installed and dressed:










And a few pics of the car:



















Enjoy!

Benjamin


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Great work!

Also I nice gloss on the car!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice. A pretty car.
Same colour as mine, mine was a strangely well specced 51 plate 1.8 LX petrol saloon. My brother now wrecks it. I mean owns it.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Car looks great,fantastic work.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Well worth the effort.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Looks fantastic for its age, same year as my Kia


----------



## S4Steve (May 9, 2013)

My 406 HDI would be jealous :<


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

good work, these 110HDi get well yukky


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

I have a soft spot the 406, specially the slightly uplifted one with new style headlamps.
Nice job.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice work,

Must confess I actually like my RS 406 ( Rubble Shifter ) as it's known. 99' 110 Hdi Estate GTX - Done near 250k miles and still giving me 50+mpg and walked through last mot etc.

Got it in exchange for a small bit of work I did last year as I was looking for something to run up and down the motorway to save the legs on the Merc.

Did a full two week cleanout when I got it due to not being washed or hoovered for previous 10 years - but prob due another one 

Good workhorses :thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

I was going to buy one to move from my at the time 405 but then Focus mk1 came out and it was a game changer. lol


----------



## Foxhound (May 5, 2011)

Sweet.. I really must do this to my 207!! it starting to have some stains and loads of dust!!
Any tips!?


----------

